# Need grips for browning bdm...



## trailblazer (Feb 10, 2010)

does anyone know where i can find extra grips for my Browning BDM?

i'm not looking for the black standard type grips, i already have those. 

i'm looking for something a little more custom, rosewood, ivory etc.

thanx,
TB


----------

